# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Nhờ các bác tư vấn.

## Letungquang

Em lỡ mua 2m ray trượt vuông bản 12 , loại 1 rãnh bi,em thấy hơi yếu thì Phải . Em định làm bàn trượt X,Y cho máy C frame, xin hỏi các bác loại ray bản 12 này có yếu ko các bác? 😅

----------


## CKD

Size máy và muốn làm gì mới được chứ a.

----------


## Letungquang

> Size máy và muốn làm gì mới được chứ a.


em làm bàn Y của máy Cframe. Hành trình Ý là 500. Em định bán cho mau lẹ.

----------

